# Just Got This Doxa Tusa Sub 1000t



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I been wanting a Doxa for a long time.I could not afford a new one so I started looking for a used one.Then I found this Doxa tusa made in 2008 it was brand new never used for the price of a used one so I pulled the trigger and now I got one.It's dial is a diiffernt blue than the Seiko blue sumo.Fit's nice on the wrist.It's about 5 to 8 minute's fast per day.Here in the states they take to mutch taxes out of your paycheck so at the end of the year you have to do your taxes to make sure the Feds get all there money but most of the time you gave them to mutch and they owe you instead so I got a check for that over payment and that why I could afford this watch it's a real nice watch so far to good.


----------



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice watch, which number out of 100 is it?

1

Do you mean 5-8 seconds a day. If its 5-8 minutes I send it back to doxa for a service under warrenty


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

TraserH3 said:


> Very nice watch, which number out of 100 is it?
> 
> 1
> 
> Do you mean 5-8 seconds a day. If its 5-8 minutes I send it back to doxa for a service under warrenty


Yes I mean 5-8 seconds per day but it should get better after it settle's down after I use it a few day's just got it the other day .And it's no 23


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

its nice when the man owes you isnt it?

glad you got something you like...enjoy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Love Doxas myself. Great catch. :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations on a stunning piece.


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice piece. I got myself a 750T before xmas and I love it.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I like that. Is it a different shade of blue to the Caribbeans?


----------



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Beauty and great time when i beds in! Another Doxa fan here and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done on scatching the Doxa itch, that's one that I'd like to scratch still this year if I can :yes:


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> I like that. Is it a different shade of blue to the Caribbeans?


From other forums they say it's a differnt shade of blue they say it's a little darker than the caribbeans but ths is the only Doxa I have seen up close.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice, I love the hands, they remind of the Sinn U1


----------

